# people are crazy.



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

That whole home alone thread got me thinking. Why do I seem to always get stuck hiring weirdos like him. I hired a guy 2 weeks ago. The first day we were taping I was on stilts and I told my other guy to get me a knife. The new guy reaches down pulls his pant leg up and pulls a small dagger out of his home arrest bracelet. I said that is ok Jack Sparrow I wanted a 5'' knife. The next day I had the guy running flat box he stops mid seam and tells me he is confused:confused1:. I say just push with left hand and pull with right hand and run. He says no it is something else. He then proceeds to tell me that he has seen into the future but he is freaked out because he isn't supposed to know. I say hey look a high nail and went and grabbed my drywall hammer and put it in my loop on my pants:bangin:. A couple rooms later he starts telling me about his crazy ex girlfriend. he says that one day she was acting all nuts so he starts telling her about god. All of a sudden jesus spoke to him and said STOP! she isn't to know:huh:. After that I said well it looks like your work here is done.
But every time I put an add in the paper or online I always run through about 3 of these guys before I find 1 decent guy.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep - lots of wackos out there cd - Why is it we see more than our fair share in the drywall trade? :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Better off to hire a greenhorn..Then teach him' YOUR ' ways!
Slow at first..but atleast you won't end up with a know it all that won't listen..[me]

I worked with a 5 man finish crew for years!
I now work alone . It's a bit much at times..but I keep up.. A crack head helper would probably slow me down.:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> A crack head helper would probably slow me down.:yes:


:blink: Not just that but most crack heads don't have their own wheels and I see there is no room in your truck to pick him up in the mornings LOL


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Not just that but most crack heads don't have their own wheels and I see there is no room in your truck to pick him up in the mornings LOL


 That's why I need a trailer:yes: ..to make more room for a crack head/helper/sander/clean-up guy/scaffold set up /tex... I guess I could use some help:blink:...naw!!!!!:no:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> All of a sudden jesus spoke to him and said STOP! she isn't to know:huh:. After that I said well it looks like your work here is done.


You could've also told him that you only had need of one helper, and had decided on Jesus. Wonder what he might have said, done.



Mudshark said:


> :blink: Not just that but most crack heads don't have their own wheels and I see there is no room in your truck to pick him up in the mornings LOL


Some crack head racist talk:

If he was like the last crack head I worked with, that might not be a problem. The stuff worth something could disappear, and then there'd be room. 
That's if the crack head will come out of where he lives in the 1st place, so you could pick him up and give him a ride.

Damn thing is, he was quite possibly the 2nd best taper I've ever worked with - once he got himself to work, and then stayed awhile.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> That whole home alone thread got me thinking. Why do I seem to always get stuck hiring weirdos like him. I hired a guy 2 weeks ago. The first day we were taping I was on stilts and I told my other guy to get me a knife. The new guy reaches down pulls his pant leg up and pulls a small dagger out of his home arrest bracelet. I said that is ok Jack Sparrow I wanted a 5'' knife. The next day I had the guy running flat box he stops mid seam and tells me he is confused. I say just push with left hand and pull with right hand and run. He says no it is something else. He then proceeds to tell me that he has seen into the future but he is freaked out because he isn't supposed to know. I say hey look a high nail and went and grabbed my drywall hammer and put it in my loop on my pants. A couple rooms later he starts telling me about his crazy ex girlfriend. he says that one day she was acting all nuts so he starts telling her about god. All of a sudden jesus spoke to him and said STOP! she isn't to know. After that I said well it looks like your work here is done.
> But every time I put an add in the paper or online I always run through about 3 of these guys before I find 1 decent guy.


You fired the guy:huh:, but what did Jesus tell him? now none of us are going to know









Since were on the subject of weirdos now:whistling2:,,,, will you be posting any more pictures of your hot wife anytime soon:thumbup::jester:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Since were on the subject of weirdos now:whistling2:,,,, will you be posting any more pictures of your hot wife anytime soon:thumbup::jester:


 Geez - you dig out that old pic of yourself with the moustache and think you are a stud again. :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudshark said:


> Geez - you dig out that old pic of yourself with the moustache and think you are a stud again. :whistling2:[/quote
> 
> Y M C A....


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know if he was calling me the weirdo or if he was referring to the old perv being the weirdo. Either way no pics.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm workin on those side burns .....The moustache ...not so much:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I'm workin on those side burns .....The moustache ...not so much:blink:


Good call on the stache!


----------

